# Strange little fuse problem



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Well it may not be a LITTLE problem, but here it is:

Everything has been great on my 92 Maxima SE until today when I tried to start it. Nothing. No click or anything. My first thought was the starter fuse - no good there. I then pulled a fuse labeled "Power Bat" I believe. It is highlighted on the fuse panel cover.

I pulled it so the power antenna would stop moving so I could hear the fuel pump. When I pulled this fuse I heard a click from under the fuse panel, I decided to try to start it and it worked.

Weird huh? Especially because it's been starting fine with or without the fuse in there. Also, if I put the fuse back in after it's running, all is well(my electrical kicks back on). 

My first thought is a short somewhere? Before I tear into this beast I'd like to get some input. 

Any help would be awesome!!!!
Thank you guys!


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Is this forum dead? :/


----------

